# Playonlinux ya no funciona [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

Tengo este problema: tras una actualización, Playonlinux (y los programas instalados por él) ya no corren, les paso un resumen de las salidas de consola.

```
$ playonlinux 

Looking for python... 3.4.5 - skipped 

Looking for python2.7... 2.7.12 - wxversion(s): 3.0-gtk2, 2.8-gtk2-unicode 

*** Error in `python2.7': double free or corruption (out): 0x00007ffedafd80b0 *** 

======= Backtrace: ========= 

/lib64/libc.so.6[0x37de86f133]

[...]

37f462b000-37f482b000 ---p 0002b000 08:06 1581999                        /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0.4.8 

37f482b000-37f482c000 r--p 0002b000 08:06 1581999                        /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0.4.8/usr/share/playonlinux/

bash/find_python: línea 58: 23622 Abortado                (`core' generado) "$POL_PYTHON" "$POLDIR/python/check_python.py" 

failed tests 

Looking for python2.6... which: no python2.6 in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/5.4.0

) 

Looking for python2... 2.7.12 - wxversion(s): 3.0-gtk2, 2.8-gtk2-unicode 

*** Error in `/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/python2': double free or corruption (out): 0x00007ffef6a462b0 *** 

======= Backtrace: ========= 

/lib64/libc.so.6[0x37de86f133] 

/lib64/libc.so.6[0x37de874796]

[...]

7fc003000-37fc004000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 1581405                        /usr/lib64/libxcb-shm.so.0.0.0 

37fc200000-37fc20c000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 1581147                        /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so.0.0.0/usr/share/playonli

nux/bash/find_python: línea 58: 23631 Abortado                (`core' generado) "$POL_PYTHON" "$POLDIR/python/check_python.py

" 

failed tests 

Please install python before trying to run this program
```

Obviamente, tengo instalado python 2.7 y 3.4. A partir de los foros de POL instalé wxpython:2.8 y wxGTK:2.8 pero tampoco nada. Tampoco tuve suerte volviendo a versiones previas de POL. "emerge" no arroja ninguna falla de dependencia incumplida.

Alguien sabe que puede ser y como solucionarlo?

Gracias a todos!!

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.5 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8140124 total,   5558092 free

KiB Swap:    8387580 total,   8387580 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 11 Jun 2017 11:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.26.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr classic cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap lm_sensors lzma lzo mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pic plasma png policykit ppds prelink pulseaudio qml qt3support qt5 rar readline samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smp spell ssl startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unrar upower usb v4l vdpau vorbis wavpack widgets winbind wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES es-AR es-419" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES es_AR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vesa fbdev modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by natrix on Tue Jun 13, 2017 11:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Dice que no tienes instalado python.

Que te dice

eselect python list

¿has actulizado recientemente tu gcc?

gcc-config -l

Y por cierto has hecho un revde-rebuid

----------

## natrix

Hola Cameta:

Tengo gentoo al día, ahí te paso las salidas:

```
# eselect python list 

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.4

  [2]   python2.7

```

```
# gcc-config -l 

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0 *

```

Apliqué revdep-rebuid, python-updater.

Gracias!

----------

## cameta

tux mestres # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.4

  [2]   python2.7 (fallback)

Aquí hay claramente una diferencia con lo que yo tengo.

----------

## cameta

Prueba esto.

eselect python set 2

----------

## cameta

Según las news cuando se actuliza gcc es buena idea hacer esto.

revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc

----------

## natrix

Grande Cameta! ídolo!

Así es, me faltó el "revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc". Con eso y una noche de compilación se me solucionó este problema y otros más que tenía pendiente de ver.

No me había percatado de esa news, voy a estar atento para el próximo update del gcc. Lastima que es un requisito costoso en tiempo, en mi gentoo fue casi un "emerge @world".

Muchas gracias

----------

## cameta

Si, da muchos problemas el nuevo gcc si no haces revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc

Por cierto se puede disminuir el tiempo de compilacion con esto revdep-rebuild -q --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc

Con ello evitas el mensaje por consola y va más rápido.

----------

